# 12'8" 4-8 Very pleased with this purchase



## kwilson16 (Nov 7, 2015)

I have never done any distance casting or even handled a rod over 10' (and it was one of the cheap Walmart combos), so I really wasn't sure how long it would take to get the feel of handling one of these longer rods. This evening after work I had a few minutes of daylight left so I took my new CCP 12'8" 4-8 Rod out to local football field to try a few practice cast for the first time. I had a Abu Garcia Blue Yonder 7000 on it with some cheap 40lb mono and a 3oz weight. Was just planning on lobbing three or four cast before dark just to get the feel of it, but the Rod handled so good and cast so easy I was reaching 100 yards (measured) after my third cast. I know that is not that far compared to what a lot of you are able to cast, but I was pleased with this for my first time and the fact that I have know idea what I am doing. Thanks Tommy for producing a great product and for this forum that is a gold mine for a new comer to research these these products and receive a lot of great advice.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

KW,

Glad you like it... 

Drop down to 25lb mono on that 7000 and bump the weight up to 4-5 oz and she will really fly.

Tommy


----------



## kwilson16 (Nov 7, 2015)

Tommy said:


> KW,
> 
> Glad you like it...
> 
> ...



Hope to try that this week. Thanks again.


----------



## levellinebrad (May 27, 2015)

I'm glad to hear that you like that rod. If Tommy is around, I may be picking one up this weekend. I'll be calling him at 8am to see what his schedule looks like.


----------

